# What Is Kaam?



## Neutral Singh (Oct 19, 2004)

A person who suffers from "Kaam" is one who does not know what true Love is?
What do you think this means?


----------



## Arvind (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: What Is "Kaam"?*

Consider the difference between lust and love.


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: What Is "Kaam"?*

Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh!!

Firstly. I guess Kaam would be Lust or Sexual desire, that is uncontrolled by the person.

Secondly, what should a person "suffering" from Kaam do to help themselves over come it????

Bhul Chuk Maaf
Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh!!!


----------



## Amarpal (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: What Is "Kaam"?*

Dear Khalsa Ji,

As I understand, 'Kaam' is wordly desire. It can be lust or any other object of sense gratification.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## agape (Nov 26, 2005)

i feel this refers to the difference between eros and agape
eros being lust and conditional love!
agape being brotherly and unconditional love!

we should all practice agape with all our hearts with everyone we know and meet.
love and show love uncondiotionally to our kids, spouses, family, friends, society and world in general. (rather than only loving people coz they do good to us, listen to us, follow our views and faiths.)
love them as brothers and sisters - all common in god's eyes 
all the five choors have five alternates to transform energy and us to higher states of being  - overcome eros with agape
what do you guys think??


----------



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Nov 30, 2005)

agape ji I think has it right.  

Lust is satisfying your needs without regard to the other person-- using their body as if it was nothing but a tool.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fighting Kaam* 
In this kaljug it is important that we, as gursikhs, stay away from Kaam. Kaam is the foremost of the vikaars--Kaam, Krodh, Lobh, Moh, Ahankar. I thought I would make a post on this subject as this is a vikaar which effects all of us, especially the youth. I know it is a touchy subject, but we need to talk about it in order to know how to fight it. The usual answer we get when we ask about it is do more naam simran and read more bani and you will be fine. It isn't a very detailed nor helpful instruction. So, here are a few things we can do to fight kaam in our everyday lives. Please add to this list with your experiences, thoughts, and knowledge. Thinking about kaam logically makes it seem stupid and pointless.

Think about who or what you are attracted to. In today's day and age many of us are attracted to stars or people at school etc. Usually this means goray, monay, non-sikhs, etc. Think about everything they do, from eating poor defenseless animals in cold blooded murder, to sleeping around. Many girls pluck, wax, shave, and do all sorts of things to themselves to make themselves "beautiful." Personally, and logically, I find this ugly, unnatural, and disgusting. If you just think about that much, you will want to puke! 
Think about the blood they drink daily while eating meat. Think about how many boyfriends or girlfriends this person has probably slept with, diseases they could have contracted. Think about them drinking, doing drugs, partying and dirtying themselves. Think about kaam in such a way that it disgusts you, ie kissing that person who does such things, exchanging saliva, etc. All of these things together, rationally thought out, may cause your kaam to subside quite a bit in disgust, or at least turn you off.
Think about Guru Sahib and all the wonderful things gursikhs have done and died for in the past. Guru Sahib is watching you and so are shaheed Singhs. They know what you are thinking, what you are doing. Would you sit in front of Guru Sahib with sangat, look him in the eye and think or do such things? Think of the sakhi where gursikhs rescued the most beautiful hindu princess, but not a single one of them gave her a second glance. Naam Ras and the pleasure of naam is indescribable when compared to the lowly so-called pleasures of kaam.
Do naam simran constantly. If you are doing naam simran with every breath or as much as you can, you will feel disgusted at having kaami thoughts.
What will kaam get you? If you look at someone with kaam or think about them in a kaami way, what will you get from that? A second of some pleasure? Maybe a minute? Oh wow, you are looking at a girl/boy, big deal, aren't you special. Guru Sahib says Nimukh kam suadh karan kot dhinus dhukh paveh: For a moment of s.exual pleasure u will suffer in pain for millions of days.
The subject of this kaam is someones sister/brother. What if some pervert was sitting there watching your sister/brother? How would you feel if that person was becoming kaami looking at your mother/sister/daughter/father/brother/son? Guess what, sitting there thinking about them, YOU are that pervert. They are your mother/sister/daughter/father/brother/son, thats what Sikhi says, and its kind of gross.
Wear bana. Wearing bana around the house and outside will cause one to feel ashamed when they have kaami thoughts. You will think, "look at yourself, becoming a Singh/Kaur and walking around in bana and thinking such disgusting thoughts!" But remember wearing bana all the time can bring haumai. Think about it, your a pretty disgusting perverted person and you are nothing but a keeri. Haumai solved by having kaam and being disgusted with it.
Anytime you get a Kaami thought or urge, read Shabad Kaam Maran Deh. This worked for me especially well awhile ago. I found all the shabads I could on sikhitothemax.com about Kaam and read them anytime I had even the slightest thought or urge. You can read them by clicking here. Remember to read the meanings, as these shabads are beneficial to us. You can read the meanings by clicking here.
Think about this: In Bhai Rama Singh Jee's description of hell he says that Kaami people are being boiled alive by jamdhoots (demons).
Nothing will happen without Guru Sahib's kirpa. When you do ardas daily, add "Kaam, Krodh, Lobh, Moh, Ahankar, Jhoot, Ninda Tho Kirpa Karkae Bachavo." Ask this with a humble heart and with pyaar and love. Guru Sahib will surely guide you.
Remember, when fighting one vikaar, the others will make it as hard as possible for you. Kaam and Krodh are very closely tied. Remember to control your anger and don't take it out on others. Do more bani and naam simran and try to stay calm inside and out.
http://www.mkhalsa.com/lit/fightingkaam.html</SPAN>


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 2, 2005)

*The author of the article "FIGHTING KAAM" has the folowing website:* 

http://www.mkhalsa.com/ 

*I personally DO NOT endorse her views. The sole purpose of the posting was to show / expose what exists around us on internet from " Sikh " prospective and general information ! The above site has had over 9,400 hits (visitors) so far ! 

Please feel free to contact her via her website to lodge your views ! 

I personally apologise if this posting has offended you in any way/shape/form !*


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 5, 2006)

Dear Friends

Its a misconception that kaam represents one and only one thing ie LUST.

But it is not so...

Kaam is the single name given to a  collection of all the desires that resides in the human mind.

Desire to have money..
desire to have love
desire to have lots of women..
Desire to have good food
Desire to worship ...
Desire to get Mukti
Desire to Get heaven
Desire to meet God
Desire to get freedom from desire itself
.................

..................

ANd much more.....


Kaam cannot be eliminated , but can be managed or transformed .


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 5, 2006)

Kaam is the nucleus and the Lobh , Krodh, Lobh, Moh, Ahankar, Jhoot, Ninda are electrons which revolve around Kaam.

When you desire more then lobh is created , the relationship between the desire and lobh is Moh , And when obstruction occurs between desire and lobh anger is caused , and anger leads to ahankar , ahankar may further cause Ninda and may also force to jhoot.


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 5, 2006)

To know the presence of all the 5 vices even in the pious Gursikhs , listen to the interview of Bhai Ranjit Singh Dhadriyawale.

Just keep on listening the interview ....


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 5, 2006)

> To know the presence of all the 5 vices even in the pious Gursikhs , listen to the interview of Bhai Ranjit Singh Dhadriyawale.
> 
> Just keep on listening the interview ....


 
yes i agree and was disappointed to see someone like prof. Dharshan singh behaving in such a manner


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Jan 5, 2006)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> To know the presence of all the 5 vices even in the pious Gursikhs , listen to the interview of Bhai Ranjit Singh Dhadriyawale.
> 
> Just keep on listening the interview ....


 
Could you please give me the link, I have heard about it earlier also. So want to listen myself.
Regards,


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 5, 2006)

Dear Singh ji

here is the link

http://www.ggsacademy.com/19845/ProfDarshanSinghanddhadrian.mp3


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 5, 2006)

sorry the above link is not working 

I ma posting the new link

http://www.ggsacademy.com/talk/Ranjit%20Singh%20Talk%20show.mp3


----------



## rosethorne (Jan 8, 2006)

WJKK WJKF, 

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Siree Raag, First Mehl:*
*The life of the discarded bride is cursed. She is deceived by the love of duality.
Like a wall of sand, day and night, she crumbles, and eventually, she breaks down altogether.
Without the Word of the Shabad, peace does not come. Without her Husband Lord, her suffering does not end. ||1||
O soul-bride, without your Husband Lord, what good are your decorations?
In this world, you shall not find any shelter; in the world hereafter, being false, you shall suffer. ||1||Pause||
The True Lord Himself knows all; He makes no mistakes. He is the Great Farmer of the Universe.
First, He prepares the ground, and then He plants the Seed of the True Name.
The nine treasures are produced from Name of the One Lord. By His Grace, we obtain His Banner and Insignia. ||2||
Some are very knowledgeable, but if they do not know the Guru, then what is the use of their lives?
The blind have forgotten the Naam, the Name of the Lord. The self-willed manmukhs are in utter darkness.
Their comings and goings in reincarnation do not end; through death and rebirth, they are wasting away. ||3||
The bride may buy sandalwood oil and perfumes, and apply them in great quantities to her hair;
she may sweeten her breath with betel leaf and camphor,
but if this bride is not pleasing to her Husband Lord, then all these trappings are false. ||4||
Her enjoyment of all pleasures is futile, and all her decorations are corrupt.
Until she has been pierced through with the Shabad, how can she look beautiful at Guru's Gate?
O Nanak, blessed is that fortunate bride, who is in love with her Husband Lord. ||5||13|| (Page 18)*[/FONT]


----------



## Rubicon (Jan 15, 2006)

So interesting to read the varied definitions of Kaam.  I appreciate definitions which are not only correct, but concise and get the point across easily and smoothly.


----------



## Sher Singh (Feb 26, 2006)

"A person who suffers from "Kaam" is one who does not know what true Love is?
What do you think this means?"

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

I would agree with that. Kaam is when one's mind is not settled and runs around looking at one person and then another. So many people are like this in the world. True love is when you stay with one person. True love in Sikhi would be love ONLY for Waheguru ji. Lust, on the other hand would be a manmukh who can't control their mind and they look at one parayee istree to another. 

Kaam, as i have been taught, means lust and illegetimate s*x. Thus, lust in this case would refer to a manmukh thinking wrongly (pervertedly) of another, or having s*x with one person to another. 

True love would be love only for Waheguru ji. In this way, love ONLY for Waheguru ji ensures we're following a straight path. Also, there is nothing more loving then Waheguru, who is of course, God the Supreme Being. Loving anything other then Waheguru ji is useless as ONLY Waheguru ji gives us everything we desire and want, love for this world and anything in it won't give us anything. Unless we love the SatSangat or Gursikhs.. but that's a different story.

Bhul Chuk Maaf Karna jio.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## devinesanative (Feb 26, 2006)

Are Men Only Lusty ?

What about women ?

What about the Complex Realities of Life ?

Kaam , Lust might be a sin from the view point of the goody goody society , but may not be the lust or Kaam from the view point of the two people involved . 


There are many complex realities in life where , Love, Lust, kaam , Sex etc merge together which makes impossible to differentiate between the all these stuff.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 26, 2006)

Soul_jyot said:
			
		

> *The author of the article "FIGHTING KAAM" has the folowing website:*
> 
> http://www.mkhalsa.com/
> 
> ...


 
This is the website of MANJOT SINGH KHALSA...not a "her" !! Where did you get the idea that its a SHE ??

Persoanlly nothing in your post is offensive. Kaam is LUST...and "LUST" although ususally associated with SEX.. doesnt necessarily mean just sex alone.  LUSTING after someone's property, money, good looks, wife, daughter, success, job, post, etc etc etc is ALL  "KAAM"....as Devinsenative writes in his later post..KAAM is the NUCLEUS..the DHURRA..centre of the "DARK SIDE of the UNIVERSE"...everything else "bad" can be traced back to KAAM.

To CONTROL KAAM..we have to Control our EARS ( not listen to gossip/bad comments about others,/stories, rumours...), Control our EYES..( from seeing things which deviate us from Good)..our TONGUE..from saying bad things about others, spreading gossip rumours stories..Control our HANDS..from doing bad things..steal, murder, slay..wield the sword to do injustice..point towards the innocent as "guilty".. Control our FEET..from going towards bad places..commit crimes.. so on and so on..list goes on..but bottom line of everything is that it is KAAM and that is why it is warned about in Gurbani so frequently..

Jarnail Singh Gayni


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 26, 2006)

Soul_jyot said:
			
		

> *The author of the article "FIGHTING KAAM" has the folowing website:*
> 
> http://www.mkhalsa.com/
> 
> ...


 
This is the website of MANJOT SINGH KHALSA...not a "her" !! Where did you get the idea that its a SHE ??

Persoanlly nothing in your post is offensive. Kaam is LUST...and "LUST" although ususally associated with SEX.. doesnt necessarily mean just sex alone.  LUSTING after someone's property, money, good looks, wife, daughter, success, job, post, etc etc etc is ALL  "KAAM"....as Devinsenative writes in his later post..KAAM is the NUCLEUS..the DHURRA..centre of the "DARK SIDE of the UNIVERSE"...everything else "bad" can be traced back to KAAM.

To CONTROL KAAM..we have to Control our EARS ( not listen to gossip/bad comments about others,/stories, rumours...), Control our EYES..( from seeing things which deviate us from Good)..our TONGUE..from saying bad things about others, spreading gossip rumours stories..Control our HANDS..from doing bad things..steal, murder, slay..wield the sword to do injustice..point towards the innocent as "guilty".. Control our FEET..from going towards bad places..commit crimes.. so on and so on..list goes on..but bottom line of everything is that it is KAAM and that is why it is warned about in Gurbani so frequently..

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Sher Singh (Feb 26, 2006)

wjkk wjkf 

i totally agree with Gyani Jarnail Singh Paaji. well said


----------

